# questions for star level tests



## MCpl ??????? (2 Mar 2005)

i was just wondering if anyone has had similer problems, when we took our green and red star test, we didnt learn anything that was on the tests mainly the red star. If they already know this why do they not teach us what we need to know?


----------



## ouyin2000 (2 Mar 2005)

it is difficult trying to fit everything from the green star or red star books into a full training year, before you have to take your tests

from my experiences, we teach the must knows from the books, and tell the cadets to read up on the rest

it will only benefit you if you take your star pam home and read through it a couple times.

once you hit silver star, the training switches focus from fundamental training and bushcraft skills to more leadership and instructional techinques, and once your in gold star, your training years will be extremely full

in most corps, you will be expected to be teaching the gree nand red stars, studying for your NSCE in the spring, reading your gold star book and reference pam, and being a (possibly) senior NCO in the unit

so you need to be able to manage your time wisely and fit in your training whenever you can

when i was silver and gold star, i averaged about 3 or 4 hours a week (at least) outside of cadet time, studying for my NSCE and lessons i had to teach


----------



## madchicken (3 Mar 2005)

Umm...yeah MWO Forbes, thats intense what you had to do.  Man...I think I'm gonna be so screwed for my silver star test...O_O OMG IT'S IN 4 MONTHS!!  Holy, I just realized that....well then aside from the obvious read through it a good 5-10 times.  What other tips would you have to pre-pare me for my silver star test.  Keeping in mind, that I have had literally 10 silver star classes.


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2005)

for silver star, i would say read up on your instructional techniques and leadership mostly

practice teaching a lesson or 2 to your friends/family and defently practice your drill in front of a mirror....it may sound dumb, but it really does work, you can see exactly what you are doing wrong, and be able to fix it


----------



## cursedhighlander (3 Mar 2005)

That's my CSM who always knows what to do


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2005)

well...maybe not always

even the great make mistakes...its all part of being human

the thing i do best is not showing my errors to the cadets


----------



## cursedhighlander (3 Mar 2005)

Lol. Hey Forbes do am I able to challenge my star levels and be RSM or if not maybe a warrent since I am going to be 17 when I leave for RMC.


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2005)

just because you pass your star levels doesnt mean you will get any higher than Corporal

and challenging your levels early is all dependant on your age...have a chat with the training officer when you get a chance


----------



## cursedhighlander (3 Mar 2005)

Roger that sir


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Mar 2005)

i know in my corp we tend to not promote cadets until they have completed a certain star level

for example

green star qualified -tpr

red star qualified- cpl

silver star qualified- master cpl

gold star qualified Sgt - wo

nsce- mwo - cwo

we do let some exceptions happan though. and when you get a star level you do not get the rank you still need to earn it. i know a nsce qualified Cpl.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (4 Mar 2005)

There are national prerequisites in place (of course individual units can require a higher training prerequisite be met).  Also summer camp courses are no longer prerequisites (although they do tend to have an influence).  The national prerequisites are as follows:

Pte - Green Star
Cpl - Red Star
MCpl - Red Star
Sgt - Silver Star
WO - Gold Star
MWO - NSCE
CWO - NSCE

Promotion to MCpl and above is also based on merit, and a vacancy in the corps must exist.


----------



## cursedhighlander (4 Mar 2005)

At my corps the "system" my CO said to me when I was promoted to Pte was like this:

Green star qualified-pte
Red star qualified-cpl
Silverstar qualified-Mcpl
Gold star qualified-Sgt
NSCE-WO/MWO/CWO

But usually we promote them during the star year. I.E) I was promoted to Cpl on the 2nd CO's parade of my red star year and some Sgt's were promoted during their gold star year.


----------

